# Sudden bad breath and gas?



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

The boys have been on Instinct for the past few months. Salmon, then chicken, rabbit and now duck. I don't normally stick with one brand so long but there were sales on it that I just couldn't pass up. Lately they've all developed bad breath, they never had bad breath since coming into my care. Woof and Ranger have also been having some horrible gas lately as well. Could it be Instinct? They usually get turkey necks a few days a week but they haven't lately. Maybe that's it? Their coats are still in great shape, Boone's been having some nasty bouts of the runs but that's almost normal for him and adding in the heat, that he's been fed random humans foods recently much to my dislike and that I ran out of pumpkin its to be expected. Woof and Ranger are having perfect poos.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

It probably is because they haven't had any turkey necks. That would be my only guess before I would think the food.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I can't account for the breath but when we left Tucker with a sitter for a week they WAY over fed (went through a can and a half of wet food in the time I would go through a half a can) him and we are still suffering with the horrendous gas and nasty poop it caused, any chance they've been getting too much?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I figure the bad breath at least is likely due to the lack of turkey necks, I've noticed some build up on theteeth and it makes me want to cry. Weird enough only one of them is getting build up, the other two still have sparkly whites. But the gas? It could make the paint peel, just nasty. I doubt I'm over feeding, two are 40lbs and they get a cup a day and the other is 110lbs and he gets 2 cups a day (he won't eat anymore then that). The only one that get's table treats is Ranger and that's usually chicken or some bread. All three have been getting some cheese in the morning (much to my dismay).


----------

